# New Spanish Aires



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I have been to England since 15th Aug and only returned back to Spain last Sunday. During my time in the UK three new aires have been opened in Spain. They are towards the top left corner so a distance from me but whenever the less this has to be good news. If it catches on with other local town halls we could be having them opening all over Spain. I have promised Vicarious books that I will check out the Spanish aires but they will be listed on here first complete with any other handy info I can add, such as the nearest WiFi and Eroski supermarket for cheaper fuel. To see where the aires are see http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...=1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=lapaca&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*new spanish aires*

that is good news


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ken, that's good news, i have tried downloading the translation link but it will not open, requests more info or better translation so if you get some more info i will see if they are on my route when i set of for Spain in a few weeks and make a report.

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Bob just look at the original then translate it yourself if having difficulty http://www.lapaca.org 
If you click the union jack you get a good list of places. My Spanish friends all contribute to lapaca. If you use any of the aires can you please take a photo or two and the GPS co-ords . Help me to save a few miles as I have promised to visit every Spanish aire but some like the one at Ourense are the oposite corner of Spain to me and not in our normal areas we would visit


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have found 3 aires near me
City of the arts .in Valencia city
Railway station at carcaixent
and one just outside carcaixent i went to lok at this on and it is like a terraced camp site overlooking orange groves.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Hogan
If possible when you see these can you take your camera and get the GPS Co-ords. Are they proper designated aires or good parking places? ie. do they have water/waste facilities?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ken, i used the link you gave but i cannot open the "more information" page only i Spanish :roll: it must be me unless you know something i do not :wink: 

Bob


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Hogan
> If possible when you see these can you take your camera and get the GPS Co-ords. Are they proper designated aires or good parking places? ie. do they have water/waste facilities?


They are just like French aires water/waste etc.Put in place by the local mayor.
I will try to post the GPS Co-ords tomorrow
Getting ready for a 2 month tour starting Nov20th


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spanish Aires! I will believe these when I see one. Local mayors setting aside land for Autocaravanes ! dont think so , selling it more likely.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> Spanish Aires! I will believe these when I see one. Local mayors setting aside land for Autocaravanes ! dont think so , selling it more likely.


Dont knock it until you have seen it .I have stayed on a fair few.Come to valencia and i will show you at least 3. :evil:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look here
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html
this site has not been updated for a long time.Their are many more to be found.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

During my time in the UK I met a couple from Cheste which is near the Valencia race circuit. They were astonished when I showed them photos of an aire at Jalance which is not far from them and which they had driven past on many occasiones. This aire has a swimming pool, cafe, squash all next to it. Water fill and waste disposal facilities are there of course and its free


----------

